# Boot cuffs!!



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

My daughter introduced me to Boot cuffs; never heard of them before. Pinterest has a whole couple of pages depicting them. I have now made 6 pairs for her, her friends, and completing them for my niece and her daughter. Very easy to make, take up all your little pieces of left-over yarn, and very cute with boots/leggins and skinny jeans.[ I have also determined, that you can make them from dishcloth patterns.]
This is the easy one I have made:
Use worsted weight yarn, 7 circular/16" needle or use straight needles and sew up the seam when you are finished.
Cast on 44 stitches for adult; I've used 38 stitches for kids
Row 1: knit 2, purl 2
Row 2: continue ribbing for 2 and 1/2 to 3 inches
Then knit stockinette stitch for 3 inches
Continue in knit 2 purl 2 ribbing for 2 inches
Bind off; sew seam (if using straight needles); weave in ends
Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing'


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Gramto2 said:


> My daughter introduced me to Boot cuffs; never heard of them before. Pinterest has a whole couple of pages depicting them. I have now made 6 pairs for her, her friends, and completing them for my niece and her daughter. Very easy to make, take up all your little pieces of left-over yarn, and very cute with boots/leggins and skinny jeans.[ I have also determined, that you can make them from dishcloth patterns.]
> This is the easy one I have made:
> Use worsted weight yarn, 7 circular/16" needle or use straight needles and sew up the seam when you are finished.
> Cast on 44 stitches for adult; I've used 38 stitches for kids
> ...


What age kids did you change to 38 sts for?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks. I want to try these.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Off to the Lake District next week , these will be ideal . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hightx4 (Apr 25, 2011)

I see you have a Boston Terrier. I have one also, named Gus. I had one growing up from age 7 months to my 13th birthday. He was much loved and I have loved them ever since!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for a very straight forward pattern....no one has mentioned one reason to wear boot cuffs...if you have a pair of boots that are ankle length and they rub your leg just a bit...the boot cuffs will cushion that area and be comfortable...
julie


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am doing the 38 stitch ones for great-niece Morgan, who is seven. I just had to "eye-ball" the size as I went along. Good luck!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Button is our first Boston Terrier. My husband lovingly calls him our "Boston Terrorist"....he is 3 years old and such as joy to both of us.
Friends of mine growing up, had a Boston named "Freddie", who would play with us in the snow, helping us restock our snowballs in our fort...he was such a loving little guy.
When we lost our Shiba Inu, Miko, we decided we wanted a dog who was completely different....we found him at a small family farm in Lancaster county. His parents were family pets and very sweet and good tempered dogs. We are so fortunate to have found him. He is a delight and gets along so well with our daughter's dogs, a black lab and a dachshund and our grandsons just LOVE playing with him....I usually have to call a halt to their play as Button has a tendency to overheat...
We love him to pieces!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Boot cuffs also fill the gap between the top of your boot and your leg, to keep out the drafts!


----------



## Newbe (Jun 24, 2013)

could you use circular needles


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes you can use circulars. For Christmas presents I used a size 6, 12" circulars to make fingerless mittens and boot cuffs for my Daughter-in-law. She loved them
Hope I didn't hijack the thread, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Gramto2 for the pattern


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Gramto2 said:


> My daughter introduced me to Boot cuffs; never heard of them before. Pinterest has a whole couple of pages depicting them. I have now made 6 pairs for her, her friends, and completing them for my niece and her daughter. Very easy to make, take up all your little pieces of left-over yarn, and very cute with boots/leggins and skinny jeans.[ I have also determined, that you can make them from dishcloth patterns.]
> This is the easy one I have made:
> Use worsted weight yarn, 7 circular/16" needle or use straight needles and sew up the seam when you are finished.
> Cast on 44 stitches for adult; I've used 38 stitches for kids
> ...


I made these on circs. Is this the pattern you referenced?


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I used a similar pattern, but used faux fur for the top ribbing. I had some I didn't know what to do with, so thought I'd try it. Kind of cute.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Gramto2 said:


> Boot cuffs also fill the gap between the top of your boot and your leg, to keep out the drafts!


Unfortunately, I have lots of fat to do that! :lol:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Deenasan said:


> Unfortunately, I have lots of fat to do that! :lol:


Your comment made me smile because I made a pair yesterday and realised I should have inverted the pattern and used the bind off edge at the top using the method of binding off recently posted 




It's lovely and stretchy !


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Keep snow from falling into the boots.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I love how boot cuffs look while wearing boots...thank you for this easy pattern


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

thank you...I want to try these


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks! Could you post a picture of your projects? That would be fun to see.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you for sharing your pattern for the boot tops. have copied for my files.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I've been working on a cabled pair. This simple pattern will be great for variegated yarns.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pattern. I have made some like it. Makes a great gift for the girls in the house.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the pattern


----------



## snowmam (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Gramto2 - Thanks for the instructions. I'm thinking you could make them longer and they would be legwarmers. What do you thinkK


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Need to make some for my nieces.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

I made boot toppers for granddaughters for Christmas. I called them Switch-a-roos. Because, I CO 44 sts. did 2X2
ribbing for 4 1/2", then changed colors and did the rice st
and did a picot bind off, so that the second color could be
switched to the other side. Gives a different look and it's like having 3 different pairs of boot toppers.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love boot cuffs!


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great idea. Do you have a picture of a pair?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

what is the rice stitch?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

spydr716 said:


> Great idea. Do you have a picture of a pair?


Check page 2 for picture I posted.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thanks. I want to try these.


Me too! What a fun way to use up small amounts of yarn and also try new patterns and color combinations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I love these and think they are great, but, there is no needle size as to what to use. Can you help please. thanks


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have used US size 6, 7 or 8, depending on the yarn you are using and who you are making them for. Smaller needles usually for kids, larger for ladies. They are stretched easily due to the ribbing. I just use the stockinette stitch to reduce the bulk you would have underneath the top of the boot. Have found other patterns in Pinterest, Etsy, Ravelry. You can also attach novelty buttons to the cuffs which the kids seem to love. 
I have tried to download pictures, but have a new operating system which is giving me and my husband fits! Sorry, no success with that yet!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yup! Some people refer to boot cuffs as " leg bracelets! You are welcome to the pattern. So glad everyone is enjoying it. After reading the responses over, I have another tip.. These have a top and a bottom. You can easily make one end one color, the other end another color. Same with the patterns. Lace on top, ribbing on bottom. It is such a simple pattern. I have used lacy dishcloth patterns with 37-44 stitches and sewn the seams to create several pairs. You can also use ribbon woven in and out of your finished work to add a " girl ly" touch. Just have fun with it!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you, that helps me a lot on the needle size, now I will at least give it an attempt and go from there with the yarn. thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Finally, I figured it out!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the different styles/pictures! Awesome boot cuffs. I'd like to make a pair (button) for my daughter and her daughter who is almost three. Do you have a guess on how many stitches to use on a young child?


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I think anywhere from 30-38; haven't made them for a little girl....As you knit the ribbing, just see how much stretch you have....I've had to "eye-ball" the work as I go along. Haven't seen any patterns for little kids.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't get the downloads to open, what type of file are they?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

My iPad opens them; on my laptop I opened with Word Pictures.


----------



## kjohnson (Mar 15, 2011)

Would you mind posting a picture of these boot cuffs. Thanks!

Krystal


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Ali!
See page 2 and 3!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for this pattern. Gr-daughter is going on a snow trip Sunday. This is such a quick pattern that I should easily get a pair finished. Already have one about halfway done. 
Marge


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

My 7 yr old great-niece says when it's too warm to wear boots she wears them as leg warmers. You are right on!


----------



## hightx4 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! Simple enough for me to try! Love your Boston. He looks like my Gus.


----------



## Suzyq2249 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you.It looks like a great pattern.


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

This is Button....Boston's are the BEST!!!


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

I am wanting some Boot topper patterns for standard gauge knitting machine??????? Will pay for them if in pdf form. PM me!


----------

